# What do you think of each of the NT types?



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

INTP - super interesting/fun people to have a conversation with. Often have great insight and a good sense of humor. My roommate is INTP and we have a great time

ENTP - stupidly attractive to me for some reason. We "click" though they can get annoying if their Fe isn't developed haha. Love ENTPs to death. My boyfriend and most of my good friends from college were ENTPs

INTJ - rather cynical... i can get along with them fine, but we tend to butt heads quite a bit. similar to ENTJs but i've never felt any respect from an INTJ

ENTJ - difficult. i've only known two ENTJs and we have kind of a grudging respect for each other. hard to define how i feel about them. I don't want to be friends with either of the two I've met, but I'd want them on my team if that makes sense haha


----------



## Eglis (Jan 8, 2016)

I made an type of exam and it told me ISTJ can you give me some charachteristics


----------



## Runaway (May 7, 2011)

INTP- I love you guys, there is something very endearing about INTPs. I always seem to relate to them pretty well and they're generally very interesting people.
ENTP- I tried to convince myself I was an ENTP for a little while, but it just wasn't to be. They're too cool for me.
INTJ- I'm not sure I've ever met one. 
ENTJ- ENTJs stress me out and vice versa, I think. It has to be a really special project for me to have the drive and determination that an ENTJ expects. I'm too lazy to deal with them 95% of the time.


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

INTP - Highly intelligent, insightful, cute and punny.
ENTP - Witty, funny and hyper. They're the computer nerds who also know how to party hard.
INTJ - Quiet, smart, wise, cold and organised.
ENTJ - Practical and super blunt, has his/her shit together.

Oh, and this applies to all of them


----------



## PoV (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm completely basing this off my own interactions and experiences ok 

INTP - I admire like..this uncrackable devotion to logic, all the reasons why something is the way it is. The openness to answer my barrage of questions. This quieter, relaxed demeanor but can lose control sometimes (I think from Fe?). I am like 110% into picking INTP brains. Sometimes I can get bored though. But somehow the ones I've chatted with or befriended all pick up on me like, internally going elsewhere with my thoughts. Overall, I really enjoy this vibe and I seek all the love and attention I can squeeze from the INTP.

ENTP - all my past boyfriends, next please

INTJ - intj always make me feel challenged? I have two current befriended INTJ. I actually always try to embody a certain attitude they have (Te-Fi process) when I need to get shit done, put nagging feelings of others and worries of mine aside. Um. I'm naturally like, kind of fiery and if I sense an undeveloped aspect of Fi in them I can't help but feel guarded. I would like to meet more social INTJ to be honest, my perspective of INTJ is not well enough developed..

ENTJ - I love this type from afar!!!! I feel guilty because I can't help to keep this type at arms length relations. I think mostly because I am scared and weak, and also because there's like 0 ENTJ at my college outside professors and grad students


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Aldys said:


> Oh, and this applies to all of them




:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:​


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

INTP: Scared little know-it-all bunny rabbits... Actually, they remind me of pigeons. 
ENTP: One of my favorite types. Clever, funny, loyal, tolerant, ENTP's are amazing.

INTJ: They can be a little bit harsh sometimes... I love seeing INTJ'S be INTJ's and I think they're less full of it than ENTJ's.
ENTJ: If I have one GOOD thing to say about ENTJ's it's that they can be unexpectedly loyal when they're healthy. Otherwise, I don't care for them as a type that much. Just my opinion, sorry.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

ENTP - I love them or they drive me crazy. Or both. Usually both :laughing: Its hilarious to watch them push buttons just to see what will happen. 

INTP - Fascinating to talk to, willing to go down any rabbit hole, excellent sense of humor. We're rarely motivated to do much of anything when we hang out though.

INTJ - type most likely to understand me when I'm speaking in half sentences. I love having people that see he world in a similar, yet not identical way. 

ENTJ - Competent, charismatic, logical. They're such doers that it motivates me. I love bouncing ideas off them and working together. Very much a complementary energy.


----------



## Treckasec (Jan 12, 2015)

ENTP - So crazy, a little immature, and boisterous. If they're ENTPs gone bad they can be very hard to deal with though.

INTP - I actually don't really think I know one. 

INTJ - I kind of like the blunt coldness and honesty. Very different and sticks out.

ENTJ - A little scary, but funny and charismatic.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

ENTJ - the descriptions suck. Like, really, anybody who just read those would say that they hate ENTJs. But we shouldn't hate you. You guys are much awesomer than the stupid descriptions say say :tongue:
INTJ - they're not as serious as you'd think. Very sarcastic and funny, in fact. And they use their vision for good purposes such as helping a stupid friend (me) in a dilemma, not for taking over the world.
ENTP - really fun, offer great discussion, and give you their honest opinions with zero hesitation. This could be either really annoying or really valuable. But they can really cheer me up on a bad day with that honesty on top of their humour, so i appreciate it roud:
INTP - very interesting people. When they present their thoughts to you, you'd understand why they're so disinterested in their physical surroundings. They've got really innovative perspectives. And their disregard for authority can be hilarious once you learn to accept the fact that authority is not as perfect as it seems :tongue:


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know any ENTJs, but I'll do the other three.

INTP - My brother's one and he and I only really get along when we're cracking jokes. I also had a crush on one and it was kinda the same thing.
INTJ - I know one and I have a lot of issues with her. She and I get along fine, but she is so cruel to her little brother to the point where it's basically abuse. She's got a lot of anger though, definitely unhealthy. 
ENTP - My favorite people, tbh. I know, I'm a cliche. Sorry.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

(Not NF but I pretty much read through this entire thread so..) 

INTP: The ones I've met, are like bros (bromance-like relationship). I haven't met any female INTP's irl, but I think they'd be like bros too. :laughing:

INTJ: I haven't met any others! :sad: The ones on PerC are usually easy to get along with, obviously, because we all think so similarly. (Unless someone's undeveloped Fi/Se comes out, that rubs me the wrong way sometimes). It's just we are all so quiet, haha.

ENTJ: Very motivating (in person more than over the internet). I like their bluntness, in a way it makes me feel more comfortable to speak up because I don't care about how they'll react, like blow up at me out of nowhere for hurting their feelings, or whatever. 

ENTP: Some I think are too hyper and all over the place for my liking, and/or seem immature (esp. like emotionally/EQ wise, which is weird b/c as an INTJ, we have our F function in the same place in the stack). But if they're relatively healthy and mature, we tend to think along similar lines. 



Ylith said:


> INTJ: YOU ARE VERY SMART. I know and you should stop shoving it in my face (but seriously how do you know so many things tho)





Miniblini said:


> My Bro said to me that it isn't that he knows a _*lot*_ (I call bullshit because he has an answer for everything), he is just extremely knowledgeable about the things he does know, and shuts up about the things he doesn't. He also can't stand when somebody gets something wrong. This increases maximum perception of intelligence.


^^I'd say both of these are partly true. If I don't know something, I'm not going to talk about it like I do. I might ask questions if I'm curious to learn. Otherwise, I generally stay quiet. Sometimes I'm the odd one out in a group of people that gets lost in a conversation because the topic changed to some TV show I've never heard of, or something. So I kinda drop out of the convo and often, someone notices and I'll be like "yeah, you all lost me here". Usually someone volunteers to explain. But I still stay quiet unless I actually then go to WATCH the series, enjoy it, have thoughts about it, and can appropriately engage in the conversation.

But it's also true that we spend a lot of free (alone) time info-gathering. But yeah, it is depth of knowledge, not widespread on many topics. 

PS: knowledge and reasoning ability work together, but they are separate. I'm a 5 in Enneagram, as one of the descriptions puts it, 5's can get lots of "intellectual mileage" out of very little. Depending on the topic, it's more about reasoning through something than having hard factual knowledge. I don't think that's exclusive to one Enneagram/MBTI type, though it may be more of a strength for certain ones.



crb said:


> intj: cold in the outside but warm on the inside ... and sexy
> ..
> These are just my life experiences with NTs thus far. I just need to meet an intj who plays guitar and sings. lol


Lol. Hi there, I'm an INTJ and I play guitar. I don't really sing. But I've done lots of research on the fundamental principles and I am willing to learn. :wink:


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> (Not NF but I pretty much read through this entire thread so..)
> 
> INTP: The ones I've met, are like bros (bromance-like relationship). I haven't met any female INTP's irl, but I think they'd be like bros too. :laughing:
> 
> ...


I’m glad I’m not the only INTJ who has been exploring this thread. :happy:

In general, I like INTPs and they tend to like me as well. However, once I had a date with an INTP woman and it was the most awkward thing ever , even though I guess we truly liked each other.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Icy Heart said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only INTJ who has been exploring this thread. :happy:
> 
> In general, I like INTPs and they tend to like me as well. However, once I had a date with an INTP woman and it was the most awkward thing ever , even though I guess we truly liked each other.


My INTP bromances are kinda awkward too if our conversations get more personal. :laughing:


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

INTP: (me) Easygoing people who view every situation as a complex puzzle. Distant, apathetic, but secretly still have feelings. Some INTPs can be aloof and try to out-logic people in arguments. Oblivious to the world around them.
*also, as mentioned before, warm on the outside, cold on the inside. (damn accurate)

INTJ: Strategic, and calculated. Nerdy and smart people who have a plan for everything. They're quiet and take themselves too seriously. Can either be really cool, or really stuck-up. 

ENTP: Wacky yet intelligent people who love to argue just for the sake of it. Pretty easy to get along with, if you have things in common with them. Very sexual people who are freaks in bed. (Almost fucked one) 

ENTJ: Commanding personalities who are natural team leaders. They intrinsically know what needs to be done. Also pretty fun to be around, the one I know can carry on a great conversation.


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

INTJ: I relate a lot to their Ni. I can our similar weird thought processes, but they are a little cold for me.
ENTP: My god. These sexy mofos can talk about the universe with me anytime. 
INTP: I enjoy creating hypothetical societies with them.
ENTJ: They bark a lot, but know how to get shit done.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

INTJ: We have the flipping best discussions of any other type I've talked to. I bring the weird what-ifs and you take them and give them practicality. Also good for nerding out together. Have indirectly shown me the value of Te and helped me strengthen it. Because of that you guys now finally make sense to me, somewhat.  
ENTJ: There's a part of me that's too intimidated to approach you. I like to admire you from a corner and imagine what it would be like to talk to one of you one day.
INTP: Why don't I know more of you awesome people; it seems like we'd do well together. 
ENTP: Likewise. I think I had one of you as a best friend in grade school but I don't think I've met one since. We also did a lot of nerding together.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

INTJ: Needs a little Molly if you wanna see them party. (Or at least stop being so boring.)
ENTJ: Uh, ya'll can just drink, idk how you guys work. 
INTP: Heard of Adderall? 
ENTP: Ya'll bitches need tranquilizers.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

INTPs: We both get energized by analyzing things, but the differences in perceiving makes us two totally different beasts. With that said, I have no issue with them as a whole. 

ENTPs: For the most part they are cool. If we team up there is a very good chance it will lead to very good things (at least for us). Here is an article about it: MBTI: The ENTP and ISTP Team-Up | Zombies Ruin Everything 

INTJs: We share the same interaction style (chart the course), so I get the desire to create at least a basic plan, but they need to chill out a bit. While many of them are smart, they aren't as clever as they think they are. 

ENTJs: Ugh...no comment. :laughing:


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

*INTP:* Don't actually know any in real life
*INTJ:* Friggin smartest people in the whole world... and not that antisocial in real life, at least not with the INTJ I know
*ENTJ: *My best friend is ENTJ. We just insult each other everyday. 
*ENTP:* That person in my class who plans on taking over Russia


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Lsjnzy13 said:


> *INTP:* Don't actually know any in real life
> *INTJ:* Friggin smartest people in the whole world... and not that antisocial in real life, at least not with the INTJ I know
> *ENTJ: *My best friend is ENTJ. We just insult each other everyday.
> *ENTP:* That person in my class who plans on taking over Russia


That ENTP is literally me.


----------



## slothpop (Mar 19, 2014)

INTP: I typically find them very endearing, awkward in a way that is adorable to me and not frustrating. My deepest crushes have been on INTPs. Love how they can see every side to an issue, use hard logic to take things apart. Sometimes it can be painful to interact with them though, and some of them are too self-isolating that I can't introduce them to my other friends easily. They also tend to make me laugh a lot once they open up.

INTJ: I always bond instantly with these types. My dad is an INTJ and many of my close friends happen to be INTJ...I can recognize them right away. Always extremely smart (though I find INTPs to often be smarter), good at getting things done. Can be pedantic and perfectionistic about external rules, and can be a bit ruthless in other areas. They tend to understand me pretty easily, and I them. In the ways in which we differ (Fe vs Te), we find fascination with each other. Some are very pessimistic but so are INTPs.

ENTJ: My ex is one. I typically get along with them well, they tend to like me more than I like them. I often find Te-dom to be pretty annoying when paired with Ni. They are extremely smart and competent, I enjoy talking to them overall and appreciate the time I spent dating one.

ENTP: My feelings range from each end of the spectrum -- they're either really cool and funny or the most annoying people I know. I don't know too many of them, though.


----------



## autsdraws (Dec 6, 2015)

INTP: Brilliant people who hide in their closets being awesome. Nerds. Some of them do drugs.
INTJ: Mysterious, sometimes evil geniuses who need a hug. But if you hug them you die, so...
ENTP: ...bro 
ENTJ: The smart, cool boss who has swag.


----------



## Fallen_Jedi (Sep 13, 2011)

INTJ: I've met two types of INTJs: the ones I like more then most people and the ones that are more annoying then most people. 
The first type of INTJs are actually very knowledgeable and insightful, keen to share their knowledge with those who are interested. They might be perceived as arrogant by some when they're just actually a bit reserved, but once you get talking to them you see that they're very down to earth and truly accepting of different types of people, very perceptive about people too. Self-improvement is a big thing for them. Very loyal to their circle of friends and loved ones. Independent. Turned off by incompetence in others. 
The other type are INTJs that are indeed very arrogant, looking down on almost anyone who doesn't fit their standards. Constantly comparing themselves to others in terms of intelligence and achievements. Highly opportunistic. 
Would probably suffer a heart attack if they ever lost an argument. If they're familiar with MBTI:
Secretly or not so secretly wishing they were ENTJs, even though they love to be referred as masterminds on daily basis. 
Both types are for the most part very direct and a bit rigid, not quite well equipped to handle other peoples emotions. Oh and a bit paranoid about peoples intentions especially if someone is trying to compliment them. 


INTP: I've encountered different types of INTPs too. Most of them are pretty laid back, a bit lazy, nevertheless very intelligent although they lack drive for the most part. Often have a dark sense of humor. Most of them are not as socially awkward as they perceive themselves to be. (they can come off as friendlier than intjs) 
The only INTPs I've came across and disliked were the ones that had some ridiculous misogynistic tendencies and tried to justify those with "logic". 

ENTP: Curious. Always asking questions. There's a friendly vibe to them unless they think the other person is too stupid to talk to. lol
Pushing peoples buttons to learn about them through their reactions. Especially like to poke more emotional people. Connect to others mostly through humor. They often make plans but are simultaneously very spontaneous and adaptable to the circumstances. Despite the things I know about them they always manage to surprise me with something they say, I can never quite predict what's on their minds and I like that since it's a rare occurrence with most of the other types. There are some incredibly annoying entps out there too. 10/10 would bitch slap. 


ENTJ: Don't know that many, the ones I do seem like highly intuitive people, though it seems most of them start off as shy, learn people skills on their way to achieving their other goals and later on are capable of entertaining bigger groups of people if necessary though they have confidence in selected number of people. They aren't that easy for me too read maybe due to limited interaction with them.


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

I knew ENTPs was the best type, but wow.
Thanks for all the praises. Don't worry, we will continue to make your life funnier and less miserable.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

INTP - the eternal pursuit, like a dog chasing a car, then a motorcycle comes along, then a lorry, then a truck, then a bus, wait, is that a car? Better find out more

INTJ - skinny, scrawny, usually quite high-pitched and critical to a point of genuine humor. I shrivel up in laughter every time you tear into us. 

ENTP - when you're cool, you're awesome. But when you're not (sorry), you're douches. Don't let too much credit get in you head, that's what I'm saying. 

ENTJ - we either work freaking well or we wanna kill each other. Best type of rivals, both aiming for the one leadership role for different values.


----------



## ilia (Jun 23, 2012)

I basically love the NTs!

*INTP*: Cute Alien. And a witty one at that! 
Literally my twins. If only you guys could have some empathy towards the others, we could be identical, lol. Best partner in crime.
*INTJ*: Pure strategist. Sexy in and out. As much as intimidating they are, I connect to INTJs instantly. They tear me down, but by doing it, they _build_ me up. All INTJs I know are probably a killing machine for most people, but deep inside are basically cinnamon rolls who have no idea how to express their affection, even to those they love deeply. Like @_autsdraws_ said, they need hug. Best of best-friend (along with my INFJ buddy) 
*ENTP*: Witty. Or weird. Or both. Over-dosed self-confidence (sometimes in a good way, sometimes in a bad way). Very intelligent. Admirable. BLUNT. When unhealthy: either an asshole (whoops, sorry) or a social awkward. The only NT I have no desire to get to know them personally, but nevertheless, it's fun to see them around.
*ENTJ*: Intimidating at first impression. Admirable. Lovely once I get the confidence to approach them on personal level. Cool People. Best discussion partner.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Intj - calm cool insightful 
Entj assertive confident and outgoing 
Intp- humorous , genius like , rational and peculiar 
Entp- brilliant , entertaining , compelling , fun, one of a kind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneBreeze (Nov 9, 2015)

INTJ - Mysterious. Drives me nuts. So logical, it's sexy. Utterly befuddling.
ENTJ - They get my ass moving. 'nough said.
ENTP - Best friend. Love her so much. Smart, open-minded, deep, generally not serious at all. I like.
INTP - Never met one in real life. Or they fell through my radar because I was busy staring at the INTJs instead.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

ENTP: I found the words 'real-life troll' on another thread the perfect way to describe all of the ENTPs I know (in a good and bad way). They do things for a reaction (which can be rude and also exciting). The more unbalanced ones feel comfortable talking about their feelings which is irritating. They tend to be rebellious of the sake of being rebellious and are unstructured (which drives me up the wall) but it is all made worth it by the fact they're usually exciting, spontaenous individuals who are capable of deep/funny conversation.

INTJ: Strong drive to gain knowledge (which I respect), prone to a superiority-complex and those that I've met had pretty bad social skills (cuz you know, logic is more important than feelings durr). Like said above, I witnessed one too many of them constantly comparing themselves to others and they only seemed to ever feel comfortable if they could 'confirm' they were smartest person in the room, which I found unattractive. 

INTP: Don't know if I've ever met one. Which is probably for the best as I don't know if I could warm to how some seemingly unbalanced INTPs on this site converse with other types. I don't know where that 'Golden Couple' title came from...but maybe someone could prove me wrong and show me a sexy INTP man. Always trying to justify everything with 'logic' is super unattractive to me however. Some INFJs seem to find it sexy, I don't. I want someone who is balanced. Not afraid to talk emotionally, not afraid to use their rationality when the situation calls for it.

ENTJ: I've said it before, would love to meet one but I'm very cautious of my wish. I have heard unbalanced ENTJs can be domineering, always feel the need to lead and are very stubborn. Other than that, they sound like what I'd want in a natural leader or boss as I don't mind being lead by others so long as they're not rude and are still willing to let others give their opinions. Overall, the ENTJ personality sounds sexy


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

*ENTJ *It really all depends. I'm sure most of them are good people.

*ENTP *It really all depends. I'm sure most of them are good people.

*INTJ *It really all depends. I'm sure most of them are good people.
*
INTP *​It really all depends. I'm sure most of them are good people.


----------



## Coherence (Jul 26, 2014)

ENTJ: the confident, cool, baus-mentality guy


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

INTP: There's a lot of weird warmth around you. You are warm. But we don't get along as well as I thought we do. Damn that Ti though... bu dum dum POW
INTJ: The combination of clear logic with mushy insides is so confusing but exciting. I tend to agree with you a lot. And I really like the way you think and express. You make me very comfortable. Kudos!
ENTP: Ohh my ohh my. You charming motherfuckers. Why do you want me to explode? Why cant you stop pushing me? Why cant you see I need a moment to process and analyze? I wish I could get along with you as well as I can connect to you! Weird right? It's true!
ENTJ: I so wish you could see something in me, something of value and potential because I see so much in you! But you just seem to despise me... Maybe in a couple of decades?

More seriously: 

*INTP:* I really actually don't know what to say. They intimidate me a lot. Therefore I can't analyze much more. But I do have noticed the ones I know showing this interesting warmth towards their group by uniting them in tiny ways which is very adorable. Other then that I feel like they disregard ''differences'' a lot and what tends to be very different from their knowledge of right or wrong - is crap.
I don't like that

*INTJ:* Are starting to reallllly grow on me a lot. The ones I have met IRL are really alluring. There's always a wall though which isn't necessarily to protect themselves as much as simply distance themselves from unnecessary layers of connections. Mayb e they still don't know if it's worth it? But I know I can break through.
More than other types, they seem to have clear borders. They seem to be present to what the context of a situation is and not engage in too much that is out of that context. Let's say - at work, they are focusing on work and you'll have a hard time getting them out of that focus. And so other contexts. 
Very professional in that way. Manage to put ideas in very clear words. I absolutely enjoy that. 

*ENTP:* Much warmer and much more caring than people think. But we tend to but heads because to them there are no limitations, even regarding people. That is where I start looking for an axe cuz you drive me crazy. The ones I know well are very empathetic. Very. It's an interesting mix as well. To them life seems like a palyground, a game of discoveries. Restless journey. They seem ready for it... always. Most seem to be fantastically open to all kinds of topics of conversation which is why we can connect so well. We had rationalyze and analyze and theorize clothign styles, attractiveness levels, people, fucking trees... If they manage to respect what I have to offer.... it can be fantastic. Until a point where my limits are crossed...

*ENTJ:* I think I have idealized you maybe a little too much because I fucking love Te. But Just like with INTPs - what doesn't fall into logic or efficiency is often dismissed without much wish to understand. Which I think I get - the drive for efficiency just doesn't have place for that. But that's why I think you could be either the most pleasant people to be around or a nightmare for someone like me.
All in all a highly highly love the directness and the clarity with which you communicate. I adore it, really. And the force you are. And that behind it is also a highly trustworthy, loyal and caring person. I think once you commit, you really commit which is comforting on its own. I dont know guys...


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

INTPs- I love intps. We can talk theory for hours and without having to reach conclusions or apply it in rl. I also love hearing about their latest social faux pas, always hilarious. 

INTJs- I like their perspective when they encourage me to look at something in a completely different way. I find it difficult to encourage them to see another perspective though. It's like I have to say the right thing, in the right way to get them to take notice, but I only have a small window of opportunity to do it in.

ENTPs- The witty ones are hilarious, a must have for any social gathering. Banter is great fun when they're confident about it, they can always keep it light and fun, whether they're coming out on top or not. 

ENTJs- I haven't spent much time with any, maybe they avoid me


----------



## There4GoEye (Feb 13, 2015)

INTP - The truly smartest guy in the room, but you'd never know it. They lack the assertiveness to make their intellect obvious, and they often seem to cloak their understandings to find out what everyone else knows first. Typically odd and quirky. 

INTJ - It's hard for me to get an unbiased perspective on INTJs. There's a really weird dynamic between 2 INTJs that are friends (or partners), in that everything becomes VERY META. If you've ever spent hours talking about the way you would talk about something in various situations, without actually talking about those things, you will understand what I mean. 

ENTP: Love these guys and gals, really. Funny as hell, and surprisingly insightful and deep for such a flake. I love their optimism.

ENTJ: At work I appreciate them greatly. They are efficient and effective, and their knowledge of how to motivate others is impressive. Outside of work I don't have much of a reason to associate with them, but I have counted a few among my friends from time to time. I respect them a great deal.



crb said:


> I just need to meet an intj who plays guitar and sings. lol


*raises hand* But really better with piano.


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

INTJ: The ones I know well are either some of my dearest friends or people I've really clashed with. Clever, innovative, and insightful. Contradictory. They tend to have intense pride, but can be insecure. Usually possess a fantastic sense of humor.

ENTJ: Are slightly intimidating, but these people know how to get their crap together. Has virtually no filter, but I admire the drive and work ethic.

ENTP: Why do you guys all get off on arguing?! Very intriguing individuals, but the ENTP can be a social energy vampire. Charismatic and fun, but do not underestimate their intellect. Walking contradictions, I genuinely admire this strange breed. Aggressive flirts.

INTP: I envy this type. Smartest of the bunch without the need to show off. Surprisingly sweet, very interesting. Can be painfully quiet, but really worth getting to know (based on previous personal experience).


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

ISFP butting in  hello

*INTP*- about half of my closest friends are this type. I love them. On the friendship level, it can be quite fun and light-hearted, but both sides feel comfortable being themselves. It helps that I love nerds. However, the closer you get and the more emotions become part of the picture, the more misunderstanding there is without frank, honest communication, and deep collaboration. But an INTP does not sign up for this work half-heartedly. They are trustworthy. 

*INTJ*- they intimidate me. In comparison, INTP seem much more approachable. But in my limited experience, there is a deeper ease of understanding possible past the initial barrier. Fi and Ni kindred spirits. It's easier to connect when we both are in a loop, somehow. Sometimes I appreciate their bluntness, other times I don't agree with employing in it certain contexts. Maybe I'm just inconsistent to the INTJ, but I do feel that different emotional situations should be met with different responses.

*ENTP*- A big hit or miss type, unfortunately depending on my varying mood. Sometimes they are refreshing and interesting, and I appreciate the significance of their approach. They are like the alien worth understanding. However I have lost my patience on several occasions and literally asked him why he talked so much (without actually saying anything of what i considered substance.) It's like the misunderstandings I have with an INTP but much faster (can't slow down to resolve it) and also where for the INTP misunderstandings become apparent deep into friendships, with ENTP I face it in a stranger :') 

*ENTJ*- don't have adequate data to form a balanced opinion. I would venture to say I need more data to counteract the data from the extremely unhealthy ENTJ I was stuck rooming with once. I have trouble seeing myself enjoying the company of one even in theory, however. With INTP, Fi isn't really on their radar, but at least it doesn't turn into something quite ugly in the inferior position. Likewise with my inferior Te.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I have a well-guarded, high-security and steel-enforced corner in my heart reserved for NTs. There's something about them that is cute. Especially if they say things at the wrong time or try to comfort you but it feels cold. I don't know why, I just love it. Sometimes I think they're more human than the rest of us.

INTP=Always have an effortless harmony with them, we both think the other is equally cool and fascinating. Talk for hours about anything and everything. I can be really fucking random with them and it's 100% fine. Sometimes we create an uncomfortable silence waiting for the other to say something? It's like a Fe war.
INTJ=Kryptonite. In my heart, they're what is beyond the "DANGER: DO NOT ENTER" zone. Suffice to say, I don't follow the rules.
ENTP=I like them in small doses. It bothers me when they say they're going to do something and then don't do it. It's tiring to be a Fe cheerleader when deep down I stop believing all 0985322098 of their ideas. Maybe it's Ne that is too hard for me to run with. I'm not as much of an idealist as they think I am.
ENTJ=I love how they love way more cute things than they want you to think they do. Always has to be the driver-both in the car and in life. (I'm okay with this).


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Most of my friends IRL are NTs. From what I can gather from them, they're attracted to my empathy and like that we can have intellectual debates as I understand their intuitive visions  I enjoy the same but it's mostly our shared intuitive nature that I appreciate as I primarily do not enjoy debates. 

I'd love to know more NFs but NTs come to me like a moth to a flame IRL on a constant basis - I think they can spot my Ni a mile off. I'm not sure if I commented here before but some of my opinions have probably developed:

ENTP: Like them in general. They're never usually dull. Ne is fun and inspiring but is prone to being very unfocused and is often short-sighted/impulsive. Closest friend is one. Conversations are always about new topics and they dislike small-talk just as much as I do and we tend to connect on how awkward we can be with Sensors. They can be rather immature however and while I am very sarcastic IRL, their never-ending sarcasm is very trollish in nature and usually crosses over into the 'annoying' territory by the end of the day. And they like to argue for fun (which isn't fun for me) and in the spur of the moment, they can say extremely illogical things just to get a reaction.

As @Faery said, has to be in small doses. I love my ENTPs IRL but it's always me who calls for a time out after a few hours because their antics stress me out and it seems to be that only they have this affect on me - which they love being aware of.

INTP: They make fascinating conversations and are fun to be around but are quite out of touch with their emotions and often run away from emotional conversations, which for someone who is perfectly intuned with theirs and others' emotions, is very difficult for me to deal with. Because the relationship feels like it's missing something for me, but not usually for them. Sometimes it makes me feel like they're benefiting more from the relationship than I am since I get little to no emotional input.

INTJ: Very similar to INTPs for me. Their intellect is attractive but I feel like they don't have anything else to offer me conversation-wise and they're prone to having a superiority complex due to their smarts. Like, I get it, you're smart, so is a calculator, show me something worth me hanging around for. The only female I'm sure of that is an INTJ in person gives me the same issue I gave for INTPs, I feel like she benefits from our relationship more than I do.

ENTJ: I don't think I know any IRL and I'm not sure it'd end well anyway. On paper, their ability to lead and their desire to be efficient sounds like we'd work well together because I love organisation. 

But hearing from so many that they tend to be dominating and like to be challenged otherwise they get bored sounds like it would never work for me as I don't enjoy anything I see as conflict, even as a friendly joke. Because it's unnecessary to me. If for you to thrive, you feel the constant desire to be pushed or challenged by me, it's not going to work out because I like harmony way too much to waste my time doing that. It's been quite a number of people I've spoken to to say these things about ENTJs but maybe these are isolated experiences. All I know is, if you want to lead the relationship, fine, just don't expect me to prod you so that you have drama to feed on.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

INTP: Quiet geniuses with big minds
ENTJ: Very serious, screams of CEO vibes
ENTP: Intelligent debater that also has a very complex mind. Also very funny and clever. 
INTJ: Serious, well-dressed intellect that also likes to have a lil fun sometimes and get down


----------

